# are you prepped and ready? are you sure?



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

didnt wanna high jack the ready food thread so i started this one...hold on i am going to ramble,jump subjects and more....just talking out loud...hope it gives your mind something to ponder....mostly looking at this syrian thing.

could you live in a tent...would you know how to do daily chores....have you lived like this....

check out this stove...they are heating rocks to capture all the btu's for as long as possible inside the tent.











http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...olence-syrian-refugees-weather-a-cruel-winter


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

check out the irony of this advertisement being used as a wall tent...oyyyy












This tent features former Iranian president Ahmadinejad











http://www.vocativ.com/world/syria-world/syrian-refugees-lebanon-brace-winter/


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://news.ph.msn.com/lifestyle/squalid-camps-bleak-prospects-greet-syrians-at-eus-door-3


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

can you do this? would you do this? everyone doesnt survive crisis do you have the backbone and mindset to see daily life through no matter how hard?what a test of life people have to endure....oyyyyyy












http://www.dailystar.com.lb/News/Mi...aid-help-from-unhcr-banned.ashx#axzz2wAUgiIUc


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

look at the background of this picture....do you see it? its upside down...oh my how we try and brainwash the world.....:flame:











A woman refugee from Syria lights a stove as she prepares food for her family. They live in a rented "tent"--made from a billboard canvas of a dollar bill--in the village of Jeb Jennine, in Lebanon's Bekaa Valley. They and other refugee families in the area are being assisted by International Orthodox Christian Charities and other members of the ACT Alliance.. 


http://kairosphotos.photoshelter.com/image/I0000xgvAJFFzEEc


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

much nicer set up..if your going to live in a tent and it gets cold ya gotta have a fire inside somehow....i dont care what anybody says...dont care how good a sleeping bag you have...after long periods you gotta have heat you cant tough out the cold forever....i lived in a wall tent for 10 day periods in alaska all spring,summer and fall....i was sure proud of that kersun heater in the middle of it after a long hard day.especially them rainy 40f days.it rained over 200inches a year in area i lived in....i seen it(rain) break peoples minds down.











http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...101-11e2-b05a-605528f6b712_gallery.html#item0


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

look at this womans smile she knows soon her and them children wont be cold and can cook flatbread on top of that stove along with other foods.











"This stove means the whole world to me right now," said Ahmad, the father, assembling a stove for his family.










Before receiving their own stove, this family spent time with another family who had some heating.


http://www.worldvision.com.au/Issue...ves_providing_warmth_for_syrian_refugees.aspx


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cover girl tent...first snows in egypt in over 100 years











http://hwaairfan.wordpress.com/2013/12/14/snow-in-egypt-for-the-first-time-in-100-years/


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

A shower and stove in a small kitchen/bathroom in one of Deir Ala's refugee communities.











http://aljazeera.smartgalleries.net...ght=450&show_related=0&style_id=1305214650909


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Syrian refugees in Lebanon face bitter winter

could you handle eating meals outside in below 32f temps


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://www.texansforpeace.org/endthewar/olderIraqis2_04.htm


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

and just so you know i aint blowing smoke up ya skirts ...heres a picture of me in front of my work camp...i only done 10 days at a time..but had no running water...bathed in 42f ocean...it was tough...despite having plenty of fuel and food....i was tougher then and younger....i wonder if i could do it now....20 years later....i seen people snap over rain,cold,lack of entertainment,phones, and loneliness.....i didnt care i was there for adventure and money.

can i take it now...can any of us...on them cold nights i would be pulled up close to that stove hoping i had good dry wood for it....hopefully locust....lol...i use to be tough...but injury and age breaks us all down .i hope we never get tested like this....


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Israa, 18, weeps as she thinks about her situation. On the day of a final exam, warring factions destroyed her school in Syria, shattering her dreams of earning a high-school diploma. (Â©2013 Jon Warren/World Vision)













http://www.worldvision.org/news-stories-videos/faqs-war-syria-children-and-refugee-crisis


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this picture should make you get a lifestraw....$20 might save ya life or at least keep ya from getting temporarily sick.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I think you would be surprised to know how many of us have lived like that for extended periods of time. Months and years not days and weeks.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I think you would be surprised to know how many of us have lived like that for extended periods of time. Months and years not days and weeks.


for sure.......but most of the population in u.s. has not.


#1 question asked in southeast alaska...can you handle rain......lol....they jump to hire people from the west side of washington state and oregon because they have an idea of what real rain is.


i had a employees bless me out after i gave them my rain speech....2 weeks late they asked if it ever got so bad we went in...i smiled a big grin and said "never" as the water was running down my face across my exposed teeth and off my chin.....roflmao.....co workers said i was hardboiled and pickled back then....lol...its all in the mind....mostly...to endure

but i have been cooked and am now a softer me now.......lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> I think you would be surprised to know how many of us have lived like that for extended periods of time. Months and years not days and weeks.


Please expand so we can see your experience.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> Please expand so we can see your experience.


My personal bad times are just that personal. Others may wish to share, but it also may be too personal for them. They are here and have been through some really bad times. You don't have to live in a third world country to be homeless or living in what amounts to a tent with no electricity and not knowing where your next meal is coming from.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

in that camp the 2inch foam pad felt so good after 12 hours in the pouring rain and walking and busting brush for miles up and down steep slopes.


one thing i did do was took a tarp and 4 2x4's and built a sweat lodge tepee style....used the basalt rocks in a fire to heat them and transferred inside of tepee lodge....it felt nice to get warm all the way to the bone....after we would do a sweat the camp was silent for a few hours as we all slept dead to the world.basalt rock wont explode...other rocks do...lol....and hope it dont get on ya cause you will be branded.


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

Living poor in the us is not even close to the refugees.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Good stuff, Elk.

Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

if theres a ww3 i worry many/much of the world will/could be refugees.....its going to take each other scrounging and salvaging to get through it.oh some will be fine and others wont.if you lose everything you have troubles....but the best laid planes can go up in smoke.kids and elderly by stove us middle aged folks to the outside and rotate around to the warm spots.

just look at history of all wars in cold climates what ordinary people went through...it was ugly.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Kits&Kids said:


> Living poor in the us is not even close to the refugees.


Please note I was responding to his living in a tent post and not the refuge post.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There are a lot of experiences that all of us have had and don't talk about here. Some would sound as if we were recanting a novel of some type.

So I can appreciate those that have experiences that are harsh and hard. 

But this is still a good thread to remind those that have been there, to be as best prepared not to be there again, and others to be ready just in case this is a situation that comes close or comes to them.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Good stuff, Elk.
> 
> Keep 'em comin'.



just having a sunday afternoon ramble....:happy2:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And one other piece of advice.

If you don't want to be questioned about it, don't bring up your experience or imply you have an experience as it makes you just appear to be trying to put down a topic, or one up the rest without any thing to support you.

Could make others wonder if you're just trying to tear someone else down.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I think you would be surprised to know how many of us have lived like that for extended periods of time. Months and years not days and weeks.





painterswife said:


> My personal bad times are just that personal. Others may wish to share, but it also may be too personal for them. They are here and have been through some really bad times. You don't have to live in a third world country to be homeless or living in what amounts to a tent with no electricity and not knowing where your next meal is coming from.





painterswife said:


> Please note I was responding to his living in a tent post and not the refuge post.


i hope you never endure it again.........may you always be warm and safe and fed.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

elkhound said:


> i hope you never endure it again.........may you always be warm and safe and fed.


Thank-you.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I know that where we live is not a war zone, nor is it under occupation by foreigners,
but I will say that some of my neighbors here in the Ozarks are living in conditions not unlike these pictures.

There is a camp of folks up the hill from me in various structures, one of which is a burnt out mobile home shell covered with those billboard tarps
and a stovepipe through the window hole with some fiberglass insulation stuffed around it. 

Another family is living in a shipping container that is setting right on the uneven ground with a cabin tent for a porch.
They have a wide assortment of livestock 'free ranging' in the state owned forest behind their place.

Nobody bats a single eye at it. No building codes means just that to some people. 

It rained 3 inches last night and then snowed 5 more inches all day today. 
So I guess all this is just to say that times are what they are here too.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

with all thats going on in this world right now my goal of this thread was to get folks to think outside the box on what they might do if they get displaced.....for some seeing a picture they can glean info from for ideas on how to do or build or make a tent from a cloth sign board....or..or....whatever one sees in these pictures.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I know that where we live is not a war zone, nor is it under occupation by foreigners,
> but I will say that some of my neighbors here in the Ozarks are living in conditions not unlike these pictures.
> 
> There is a camp of folks up the hill from me in various structures, one of which is a burnt out mobile home shell covered with those billboard tarps
> ...



same here....go up a big deep holler in the mtns here....many surprises await you.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

elkhound said:


> same here....go up a big deep holler in the mtns here....many surprises await you.


There is a person living in an old camper in the forest just down the road from me. No running water, no toilet, no electricity. They won't even respond when someone walks in and tries to help them.


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

They do. Most don't. get a grip on the world../.


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

Never lived like that, but I've been homeless living in the car. You learn that every thing is a possibe resource.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

elkhound said:


> same here....go up a big deep holler in the mtns here....many surprises await you.


 
A friend got up one morning to find tracks where some one had came off the high way and spent the night in an old hog shed and left before any one was up. There are more people living in the shadows then we realize right here in front of us.

ETA 
that was just one of about 6 different examples we talked about that day. Two of the individuals were mentaly ill and could have ended badly with out some one calling law enforcement. This is a rural area between small towns with a couple major high ways coming through.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I work the census every 10 years. This past census I got some real surprises. We found a man who lives in a green box. (for those of you who have never lived in "box" states, they are dumpsters along side the road for people to haul their household garbage to)

We found a group of people living under a bridge. They had some old tarps and blankets hung up on tree branches they had cut. There were remains of tires that had been burnt. A few empty cans from food they had eaten, and a lot of dirty clothes hanging around on tree branches. 

Some of the people we found would have been very happy to have one of the tents in the pics. I know there are a lot of tent cities around the country. We found one right in town. There is an area that looks like it was set aside to be a park, but it's never been improved. Filled with trees and brush. There were 8 people living back in there using blankets, cardboard boxes, and a couple of tents. 

We found many people who had no running water or electric. Some who lived in cabins they had either found or built themselves on public lands. They were happy to have a roof over their heads. One lady with a few kids told me, "it beats the heck out of living under a tree." I shudder to think she may have lived that way before finding an old abandoned cabin in the hills.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I know my youngest would not do well- in the begining- but he would have to pwer thru it- 
I really like all the pics of the time spent in Alaska- 

I know I have lived poor- with out food or appliances like a fridge or stove as a child- 
I didn't know it was not normal to make dandelion tea or use it in a "salad" 

my mom made sure we didn't realize we were poor- but- then school started- 

not having a fridge- you learn real quick how to have food that doesn't need refrigeration-

My brother and I didn't care we had pillows as out furniture in the living room- and a hot plate- we used to play "refugee" LOL- my mom prepared us pretty well to live with nothing- 
She also made sure we were going to do one step better than her in life- she said- that her job was done as a mother if that was the case- 
and I think she achieved that by a lonnnnngggg shot!

There were alot of circumstances as to why we ended up like we did- and I don't mind sharing- but 
I was a child- so I wasn't a real part of the preparing other than having a brother that was my partner in crime and we kept each other busy since we were only 17 months apart-

we figured out quick that tearing little pieces of paper really small and eating them before going to bed- kinda made us feel like we weren't hungry


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I wanted to say too- that kids that are strong and resourceful- will make it.. I remember- I wanted to try McDonalds- that was down the road- well- I was in 2nd grade- I found a job cleaning sticks out of a woman's yard- she paid me a dollar every time I did- 
I can look back now and see that she probably knew I was dirt poor-but - I could get a hamburger, fries and a soda- were less than a dollar- 
one time she paid me in Samoa cookies- Lord have mercy! those were some kinda treat!

My dad was a drunk- and drug addict- 
I would go to the bar with him and his buddies would buy me Shirley Temples.. I think the bar tender could tell he was a horrible dad and would give me and my brother nickles to play the asteroids game and put the peanut basket in front of us... My brother later told me how he would ask the other drunks for change- he made a good amount that way LOL... 
that was always in the summer during the day


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one of my main points in thread at start was living in a tent you need a source of heat in colder and or wet climates.....i put my story of tent living in work camp to show i had lived in wet/coldish conditions in a tent....to back up my thoughts on reasons of needing a stove......i think i rambled...hit the right turn signal and took a left instead....lol.....i hope yall get what i was trying to say.....oh and i think i drifted into drinking water too.....:sob::facepalm::hammer:


the lines/thoughts of survival blur together in my head at times.....lol


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

elkhound said:


> .......the lines/thoughts of survival blur together in my head at times.....lol



As well they should.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

elkhound said:


> one of my main points in thread at start was living in a tent you need a source of heat in colder and or wet climates.....i put my story of tent living in work camp to show i had lived in wet/coldish conditions in a tent....to back up my thoughts on reasons of needing a stove......i think i rambled...hit the right turn signal and took a left instead....lol.....i hope yall get what i was trying to say.....oh and i think i drifted into drinking water too.....:sob::facepalm::hammer:
> 
> 
> the lines/thoughts of survival blur together in my head at times.....lol


Threads like this remind me how I used to live- hoping Nuns would drop off powdered milk- or a can of corned beef hash- my brother and I would just pretend we were dogs- make a game of it- cause we were HUNGRY - and it tasted horrible!

I never want this to be the life my kids would ever have- 
I prep and have learned to live in the country- not an asphalt wasteland- 

that being said- we have plans- we have an RV- our BOV if needed- 
we have meet up plans and jobs that will be done ASAP if something happens like an emp- or we need to gather extra supplies quickly- 

never forget how bad it could be and be ready
that is what this thread highlights- IMHO


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> Threads like this remind me how I used to live- hoping Nuns would drop off powdered milk- or a can of corned beef hash- my brother and I would just pretend we were dogs- make a game of it- cause we were HUNGRY - and it tasted horrible!
> 
> I never want this to be the life my kids would ever have-
> I prep and have learned to live in the country- not an asphalt wasteland-
> ...



i think you are a good mom/wife/human.....ya got ya act together.


heres some drift.....lol...hash and powdered milk.....my buddy who in last year decided to stop eating pork for religious reasons has been telling me how good a can of hash heated in a pan and then turned into a gravy is...i am yet to try it. he says his picky kids devour an entire pan and ask for more......


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Becka03 said:


> we figured out quick that tearing little pieces of paper really small and eating them before going to bed- kinda made us feel like we weren't hungry


Jeez, that line made me tear up! We are so blessed and spoiled and to think of kids growing up this way breaks my heart.

Thank you for sharing and God bless you as you move forward. It sure seems you have come a long way!!!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Awww shucks guys- you make me blush- 
growing up the way I did- I wouldn't change it for all the cash in the world- 
My mom took us on walks- our first apartment had a large yard- with lots of wild edibles- she taught us what was safe and what wasn't- we didn't know- like I said that we were poor- 
then when we got evicted- because of my father- we moved to a place that was 40 min from NYC- in NJ though- and it was a barren no yard- lived over a hairdressers apt- it was terrible- but- again my brother and I were tough LOL- 
my dad usually slept all day- and my mom went to work- 
the best was once she had a job- it was on the way to school at a doughnut shop- we would stop in to see her once a week in the morning- and she always managed to make a 'mistake' doughnut- which we would split and devour on the way to school-
I think the generic version of Canned hash in the 70's was probably pretty bad LOL- 
I like the stuff now-

but honestly - it is why I have no patience for people who whine about their childhood- suck it up- 
I am how I am because of my childhood- a heck of alot tougher than I look and I can make a soup from nothing- I know the value of the little things- and know that I can spoil my kids with some cool cereal when it is a loss leader- but I also make them eat stuff like squash and lots of beans- LOL- and they know how to prep food for canning- 
cause we will never have to eat paper- 

oh and my mom- she had us young- when she left my dad- and got clean - she got her Master's in Education and is a prof here at PSU- 
we didn't mind having nothing as teens here in Pa either - cause we knew she was teaching us that working fulltime and going to school at night- was a privilege- and working hard was required-we learned that from her


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

basically- yes I think I could live in a tent LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

danger ! danger ! will robinson...thread drifting ahead...lol


the logistics of cooking for huge numbers of people is a night mare.....did any of yall read grammacabins post back in summer and fall about her feeding a logging crew....she had her hands full...that was just a single crew imagine masses.


i have never seen a pot like this in real life....i would have to make do with a drum. i know i have cooked for family....they love for me to stir fry out of garden....i have a large wok but i have cooked for 3 hours...chopping/cooking. i was ready for a break.....lol...i couldnt imagine cooking for 100 people much less mass refugees.....do you have a huge pot? can you come up with a way to cook for larger number of folks if need be?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh love those huge pots!

I have a large Cast Iron butching kettle I can cook in and a huge Stockpot that was meant for beer brewing somehow- I don't know but I think it holds at least 50 gallons


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

> I found a job cleaning sticks out of a woman's yard- she paid me a dollar every time I did-


Ever wondered if she might've been scattering some of the sticks herself so you'd have something to do without having to think of it as outright charity? Some folks are blessed enough to think of doing exactly that, in my experience.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

russian refugees in turkey in 1922


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://isabalena.photoshelter.com/image/I0000poyLZ0B_gpg


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

I keep thinking, "heck no!! we are nowhere near ready!!" However over the past couple of years I have learned a lot, the most important one being that in a dire situation, I could make do with whatever was available. I have surprised myself with some creative solutions I was able to come up with for everyday problems. I am not trying to toot my own horn here, but I think many tend to discount human ingenuity these days. 
My biggest push for knowledge right now is wild edibles, medicinals, harvesting wild game, and other primitive skills. In my humble opinion, as long as you have the knowledge to use what's around you, you will be okay.
Of course there are still a tremendous amount of knowledge and skills that I lack, and there are things I don't even know that I don't know! But as long as we keep growing - learning - and having the confidence in ourselves to stay creative, I have faith that no matter what, things will be okay.

Elkhound, thank you for sharing!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

got rope?!?!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

DryHeat said:


> Ever wondered if she might've been scattering some of the sticks herself so you'd have something to do without having to think of it as outright charity? Some folks are blessed enough to think of doing exactly that, in my experience.



I am sure she did- they were quite rich- owned a restaurant in town- she only had sons- who were around my age- but quite lazy lol- I remember thinking- why are you 2 inside- I am out here making money! LOL-She was always nice to me...

Let me be clear- I am not anywhere near as ready as though I look up to on this board- in SEP- 
but I am trying- and threads like this- wow- totally remind me that we need to remain smart and learn learn learn- knowledge is power-


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes, there are persons who have made it thru hard times. Becka shows what it takes ....being tough while making due. Girl I would put money on you to make it. Spend time in a tent ...that is just camping but live in a tent is different.

Heat was a major problem for us ....I carried rocks with us as th he rocks were heated and when ever we found a place to add heat to them we did. I found it hard to sleep in the cold. 

Elk is truly doing a good deed and offering those that could ways to meet any solutions should share. Eating paper just might make a difference to someone or it might lead to another variation of the idea.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

in post #57...do you see whats going on...whats happening...what they are doing?

i see one certain thing..maybe two or maybe its a blend of the two...but theres something very important going on in that scene to add to daily life.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Life Straws...I agree with Elk. Get them!!!


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

A picture really is worth 1,000 words, isn't it elkhound? In #57 that cement block wall will be both a heat sink and a wind break. Lots of layers of tarps, blankets rugs will also keep heat in. Bungee cords, ropes, exercise bands? 

Picture 56 makes me think of our crumbling infrastructure, especially bridges. Won't that slow us down a bit if we have to ferry ourselves across rivers and streams? Looks like a bad head injury on the guy in the boat. Going across the river is probably easier on him that off-roading on heavily rutted trails (just speculating here...).

Thanks for all these pictures. Lots of food for thought!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yes....they are using rugs to insulate the tent....some might be just airing out inside beding too...i dont see a stove pipe so if several people are breathing inside tent in the night it can get moisture inside so things need dried out a bit each morning....i have limited experience in the drier areas/regions so it might not be as big issue as in other climates....wall is a nice wind break too.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

small stove idea...from ammo box.


[YOUTUBE]bNp_DjOi1r0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]8nedsXOJCFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the how to on his stove...i will be adding this light weight stove to my bug out stuff.


[YOUTUBE]4LgArTl_BSU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

elkhound said:


> in post #57...do you see whats going on...whats happening...what they are doing?
> 
> i see one certain thing..maybe two or maybe its a blend of the two...but theres something very important going on in that scene to add to daily life.


first thing I noticed was the little boy- almost like he is keeping watch


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

I think most people could live just fine in a tent. Them imagining themselves living in a tent... Thats a different story.

ETA: That ammo box stove just made my to-do list.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]nLJWeToMxkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

pulk or scow sled for winter gear transport

a DYI project


[YOUTUBE]4haFzk5p71E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Also makes you realize how rugged the Rechabites were who dwelled in tents during Jeremiah's day and before.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Win07_351 said:


> Also makes you realize how rugged the Rechabites were who dwelled in tents during Jeremiah's day and before.



believers will be fleeing to wilderness in future....:run:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Win07_351 said:


> Also makes you realize how rugged the Rechabites were who dwelled in tents during Jeremiah's day and before.



you do realize theres a bloodmoon on passover and fall feast this year....AND next year..

get ya BOB packed


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Great thread!


----------



## NancyWVa (Mar 7, 2014)

I lived in my house for 4 month with no power, no water I have a well so no power no water, it was a big pain in the ass for sure. set up trash cans to catch rain water for washing and toilet flush and no tv lights nothing no frig it was a mess, used a oil lamp to heat canned food and 2 years later I am still finding the oil marks on pots.
Funny I was just tonight thinking why cant people in the USA get the free or reduced prices on the heating stoves, cooking stoves and solar light they give to other contrys poor people. Heck I couldn't get help pay the electric bill. And the tents it might be easier to live and heat one then most houses.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, I've lived hard and homeless and with a disabled child in a tent with no heat. (Not days or weeks,5 months in a tent, then 2 yrs in a broken down camper and another yr in an old mobile that wasn't fit to live in. No electric, running water or flush toilets.) Don't want to do it again and that is why I try so hard to stay out of debt and have stuff put by for emergencies and stay away from hospitals and doctors that suck you dry without helping.

I suppose I could do it again if I had to, but I'm older now and don't have the stamina I once did.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I refuse to live in a dirty camp with lots of other dirty people .... That is how diseases get spread. I'm much more at home in a debris hut or some other shelter away from others. That kind of tent living is OK for three seasons, but it would have been virtually impossible to live in a tent in Ohio this winter season. If you live in the south ....you need to be prepared for snow, below freezing temperatures and freezing rain/ice like what was experienced this year and lots of years prior. 

Assuming one is living in this nomadic environment like the pictures in this thread, One would have to be mobile and go to a warmer climate in the winter. This winter was one that should give preppers thought as to how they would live in a 4 season environment. How are you going to carry all your winter shelter, heavy outer clothes and heavy under clothing and winter boots thruout the hot summer ?? If you plan on carrying all your heavy winter gear and tentage/shelter, how much room does that replace for your normal day to day preps, clothing and food ?? 
How much weight does all your winter gear weigh collectively ?? 
How much weight does all your spring/summer/fall clothing and preps weigh ??
How much food and water are you planning on carrying with you ??
How much cook gear for that food ??
How much fishing gear, ammo and firearms are you going to carry with you so you can gather food ??? 
What about necessary tools you might need ?? 
I didn't even mention firstaid, sanitary needs and medicines ......
It doesn't look like any of the people in the pictures have a van, station wagon or a big caravan of helpers with horses or camels to transport everything and to carry all their stuff ..... so .... could you carry ALL the above preps mentioned on your back and still be nomadic/mobile ??
How much can you carry on your back in a day to day survival situation ?? Have you ever tried it lately to know ???

Ohio Rusty ><>
To move 2 megabytes of data on the internet, approximately one pound of coal is used


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

LifeStraws, adding them to the shopping list. Been "looking" at them for years, but it never hit me why I would need one. 10 min on this thread and I have identified 5 very plausible reasons to need them! So, you aren't only "talking" to the newbies :run:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ohio rusty.....the dirty camp is a reason i wont be or try to be in one along with my past family history that it didnt turn out so well to be in a camp of any kind.

as you know being on a muddy river bank is far different than being in a muddy refugee camp with folks coughin,hakin,pukin,sneezin,vomitin,poopin,peein all over the place and each other.....disease start in areas where people are piled upon each other.

movin winter gear on a sled is an option....but in steep ground like here in my area all bets are off.you need to be able to store gear eventually.....theres no one answer for all the situations..

you might find the working dog thread of interest i done in singletree awhile back theres a link to it in 7thswans dog thread here in s&p.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ohio dreamer said:


> LifeStraws, adding them to the shopping list. Been "looking" at them for years, but it never hit me why I would need one. 10 min on this thread and I have identified 5 very plausible reasons to need them! So, you aren't only "talking" to the newbies :run:



we all are learning as we go...i still do...i love it in fact....i wanna know more and get more skills.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

you do what you have to do. For me a tepee is well made and thought out. i hope we never have to experience such sadness.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Life straw is ok for a BOB or get home bag where it won't be needed for long. It has a very limited life span. I bought a Sawyer gravity filter that can be back flushed and used indefinitely. It even takes out viruses.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

We have the small otter sled...pd $30....big enough to haul a med. deer/goat, good for ice fishing.....heck I use it for a water trough in the summer!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Those that are interested in small stoves, check out woodstoves for use on Boats. I've seen some real nice ones, expensive,but good to get ideas.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have lived this way several times in my life at different levels. I spent a year traveling and working in a huge dome tent. No electricity, hauled water, etc. 

This past summer I dry camped on public lands in a camper van for most of the summer. Since the refrigerator didn't work it was essentially a hard sided tent.

Currently I have the luxury of electricity, but no running water or bathroom. There are things that are a higher priority for me at the moment, like getting fruit trees planted and equipment assembled for the apiary(bee yard). You will be amazed at how little water you can get by with if you are having to haul it!

I can cook over an open fire. I have a parabolic solar cooker and a solar oven. Things of this nature are a large part of my preps. I tend to buy either non-electrical items or things that can be run on rechargeable batteries. I have a solar battery recharger. I also have a solar panel and deep cycle battery that I have used exclusively for several weeks at a time in the past. 

If you have never lived outside of a regular American house I urge you to do so with just the bare necessities. You will be amazed at what you will learn and the confidence you will gain.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

I will have made my last stand about 3 stages before I end up living in a refuge camp. Will I ever be living like the people in those photos...NO WAY! Could I? Probably but I'll never find out. I just don't fear death quite that much.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a baby wood/coal cook stove like this one:
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/57304-i-sure-would-like-to-know-more-abt-this?in=396

I'm told that the lumber camps loved them because of their portability and used the limbs that otherwise were waste...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Twobottom said:


> I will have made my last stand about 3 stages before I end up living in a refuge camp. Will I ever be living like the people in those photos...NO WAY! Could I? Probably but I'll never find out. I just don't fear death quite that much.


Many of the people in those photos undoubtedly felt the same way.

The test is yet to come. I'll make no bold pronouncements about what my circumstances will be in the future. I can draw a living from the land, but it's not a great living, and if they force me into having to hide all day and only forage by the light of a full moon then we'd starve. Or if the land is a radioactive wasteland and we're hiding in a hole, far from the place we had prepared and with only the clothes on our backs.

Or after I've just watched one of my children starve to death and the others are just days away from that fate as well.

I cannot possibly predict what I would do on that day, and I doubt with all sincerity that any of you could either.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree Ernie, and TPTB know it. Involve a mans family and you can control him. Why is it even employers like employees with dependants?


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

elkhound said:


> the how to on his stove...i will be adding this light weight stove to my bug out stuff.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4LgArTl_BSU[/YOUTUBE]


Great Just great Elk now I've got another project on the list. lol

Larry


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> I refuse to live in a dirty camp with lots of other dirty people .... That is how diseases get spread. I'm much more at home in a debris hut or some other shelter away from others.


Definitely, I did it c 1980 and ended up with Hep.A...I do not recommend.


----------

